# Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote Würmer (Bilder)



## fermium (18. Okt. 2010)

Guten Tag,

habe vor 3 Monaten einen Folienteich (tiefste Stelle: 70cm) in der Hoffnung, dass sich Amphibien ansiedeln, angelegt (Fische und dergleichen liegen nicht in meinem Interessensbereich). Da der Teich unter einem Walnußbaum angelegt wurde, befindet sich nun relativ viel Laub im Teich, das ich aber in den nächsten Tagen herausfischen will.
 



In letzter Zeit ist das Wasser sehr dunkel geworden (Sichtweite: nur noch einige cm). Könnte dies auf die ins Wasser gefallenen Blätter zurückzuführen sein? Ist hier ein Wasserwechsel ratsam?
 



Im Wasser befinden sich geleeartige Klumpen von ca. 1-2 cm Durchmesser (teils befinden sich darin helle Punkte), zumeist angeheftet an Pflanzen, abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen, Blumentöpfen, etc.... Handelt es sich hierbei um Algen oder um Eier irgendwelcher Lebewesen?
 



Zudem schwimmen im Wasser, neben einer Vielzahl anderer Larven (Mückenlarven?), jede Menge roter __ Würmer herum (Länge: ca. 1 cm). Hierbei handelt es sich es sich um Zuckmückenlarven, oder?
 

Dank für jegliche hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Christine (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote  Würmer (Bilder)*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!


Etwas mehr Tiefe wäre auch für Amphibien, die im Wasser überwintern, nützlich gewesen...
Du solltest über die Anschaffung eines Laubnetzes nachdenken...
Laub vorsichtig abfischen...Wasserwechsel ist m.E. nicht nötig. Kann es sein, dass jemand darin rumgewirbelt hat?
Das sind Schneckeneier
Ja - Zuckmückenlarven...


----------



## Digicat (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote  Würmer (Bilder)*

Servus

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich 

Herzlich Willkommen

Die Färbung des Wassers kommt vermutlich von den Gerbstoffen der jetzt fallenden Blätter .... und von Algen ....
Die Blätter würde ich abkeschern ..... dadurch bekommen die Algen weniger Nahrung, Wasserwechsel würde ich keinen mehr machen ... Schaden tut`s aber auch nicht .... aber nur das halbe Volumen ....

Diese gallertartigen Gelege sind/ist vermutlich Schneckenlaich ...

Die Würmer ... ja, es sind Zuckmückenlarven ..... völlig harmlos ....

Wie ich deinem Profil entnehme kommst du aus Kärnten, in welcher Höhe liegt den der Teich, denn die 70cm Tiefe .... hmmm ... grenzwärtig .... auch für Amphibien.
__ Frösche überwintern teils auch in Gartenteichen ....

Bei uns in Grünbach am Schneeberg/NÖ, auf 700m Höhe, sind die Winter hart ... deshalb habe ich den Teich gut 1m tief gebuddelt (in meiner Signatur, Klick auf "Pflanzenteich").

Gibts vielleicht auch vom Bau Bilder .... wie ist er bepflanzt .... Sorten, Anzahl ... usw. ...


----------



## fermium (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote  Würmer (Bilder)*



> Die Blätter würde ich abkeschern ..... dadurch bekommen die Algen weniger Nahrung, Wasserwechsel würde ich keinen mehr machen ... Schaden tut`s aber auch nicht .... aber nur das halbe Volumen ....



Die Blätter habe ich nun größtenteils aus dem Teich entfernt. Nächstes Jahr werde ich ein Laubnetz errichten, um zu verhindern, dass zu viele Blätter in den Teich gelangen. Hatte eigentlich schon Sorge, dass die Gerbstoffe den im Teich befindlichen Tieren schaden, aber zumindest den __ Schnecken scheinen sie nichts auszumachen.




> Wie ich deinem Profil entnehme kommst du aus Kärnten, in welcher Höhe liegt den der Teich, denn die 70cm Tiefe .... hmmm ... grenzwärtig .... auch für Amphibien.
> __ Frösche überwintern teils auch in Gartenteichen ....
> Bei uns in Grünbach am Schneeberg/NÖ, auf 700m Höhe, sind die Winter hart ... deshalb habe ich den Teich gut 1m tief gebuddelt (in meiner Signatur, Klick auf "Pflanzenteich").



Der Teich liegt auf ca. 940 m Höhe. War eigentlich der Meinung, dass die Amphibien instinktiv wissen, ob der Teich für sie für Überwinterungszwecke geeignet ist oder nicht. Wobei - falls der Teich tatsächlich komplett durchfrieren sollte, dürfte das wohl den Tod für die darin befindlichen Schnecken, etc... bedeuten. :?




> Gibts vielleicht auch vom Bau Bilder .... wie ist er bepflanzt .... Sorten, Anzahl ... usw. ...



Vom Bau gibt's leider keine Bilder. Hineingesetzt habe ich Mitte August (jeweils ein Exemplar bzw. Töpfchen): __ Kalmus, Wasserhyazinthe, __ Wollgras, Gottes-__ Gnadenkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut. Nächstes Jahr will ich den Pflanzenbesatz ändern, da ich den Teich von trop. Pflanzen/Neophyten so weit als möglich frei halten möchte (muss mich erst einlesen, welche Pflanzenarten hierfür in Frage kommen).


----------



## Digicat (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote  Würmer (Bilder)*

Servus

Das war sehr gut das du die Blätter heraus geholt hast .... die __ Schnecken finden schon abgestorbene Pflanzenreste ....

Den Schnecken, zumindest den Spitzschlammschnecken macht Eis kein bisserl ... waren in meinem "Mini" im Eisblock eingefroren .... im Frühjahr, nach der Eisschmelze waren sie wieder Putzmunter ...
Anders bei den Amphibien ... die sind nicht so "g`scheit" .... Im vergangenen Winter haben viele Teichbesitzer über ein Froschsterben geklagt .... kommt aber vom nicht vorhandenen Gasaustausch vermutlich, als das sie eingefroren sind.
Deshalb die Frage nach der Tiefe ... Flache Teiche haben nicht genug Volumen Wasser, damit Sauerstoff, wenn eine geschlossene, dicke Eisschicht den Teich "versiegelt" ....

 heimische Pflanzen gibt es sehr viele, die sich für deinen Teich anbieten .....
Hier findest eine Exceltabelle ..... Anhang anzeigen Interaktive%20Teichpflanzenliste(1).xls


----------



## MadDog (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote  Würmer (Bilder)*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> heimische Pflanzen gibt es sehr viele, die sich für deinen Teich anbieten .....
> Hier findest eine Exceltabelle ..... Anhang anzeigen 75894




Hallo Helmut,

die Liste die du eingestellt hast ist wirklich erstklassig, spitze kann ich nur sagen.

Vielen Dank dafür. So etwas habe ich schon lange gesucht.

Kann man die Liste nicht hier im Forum hinterlegen, das wir Teichverrückten diese sofort finden ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Digicat (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Neuer Gartenteich/geleeartige Klumpen/rote  Würmer (Bilder)*

Servus Frank

Danke das du mich darauf ansprichst, sie ist bereits hinterlegt ....

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]Hier[/URL] Klickst du in Werner`s Signatur auf den eingefügten Link >
Dann in dem neuen Fenster auf "Eingang zum Shop" >
Dann Links im "Wissenswerten" auf "Beratung" >
Im Beratungsfenster findest im Text (Punkt 3) dann "Interaktive Pflanzenliste"


----------

